# Equivalences d'applications pour switch vers iOS



## Aski (3 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,


Actuellement sous Windows Phone, j'envisage de passer à iOS.
Je pense partir sur un iPhone SE.
Mais avant de passer à l'acte j'aimerais essayer de retrouver un équivalent de certaines applications.

Il y en a une qui me permet de faire des relevés réguliers du compteur de ma voiture, pour avoir une idée du kilométrage annuel, d'entrer les diverses dépenses (assurance, carburant).
J'ai déjà tenté de retrouver ce genre de chose dans l'App Store mais rien de convainquant pour le moment.

Je cherche également à bloquer certains numéros de téléphone (vous savez, ces numéros qui appellent en raccrochant immédiatement, ou vous demandent de rappeler un numéro surtaxé)
J'ai cru comprendre que c'était possible nativement, mais est-ce que une application permettrais de le gérer plus facilement ?

Accessoirement :
Il y a moyen de mettre des post-it sur l'écran d'accueil ? Ou dans les widget ?


Merci


----------



## ibabar (6 Octobre 2016)

Aski a dit:


> j'aimerais essayer de retrouver un équivalent de certaines applications


Depuis quand il y a des apps sous Windows Phone!? 



Aski a dit:


> Je cherche également à bloquer certains numéros de téléphone
> J'ai cru comprendre que c'était possible nativement, mais est-ce que une application permettrais de le gérer plus facilement ?


Rien de plus simple que de les blacklister en "natif", je ne vois pas pourquoi tu voudrais t'encombrer d'une app!?
En plus la gestion des contacts te permet de blacklister en un coup partout (téléphone, messages, facetime, et les apps ayant accès au répertoire, comme WhatsApp par exemple)



Aski a dit:


> Il y a moyen de mettre des post-it sur l'écran d'accueil ? Ou dans les widget ?


Je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles l'écran d'accueil? Pour moi c'est le "premier" écran déverrouillé.

Il y a l'écran verrouillé, qui apparaît maintenant depuis iOS10 par simple "lever" du téléphone. S'y affichent par exemple les notifications.
Il y a l'écran déverrouillé, et mêmes LES écrans puisque tu peux en avoir autant que tu veux (glissement de l'un à l'autre en slidant) mais tu n'as que les icônes des apps (ou de dossiers si elles sont regroupées).
Il y a l'écran des widgets (en slidant vers la droite, écran à "gauche" du premier écran déverrouillé, pour ceux qui suivent). Et effectivement tu peux mettre l'app Notes en tant que widget (j'imagine que c'est possible avec d'autres apps, mais tu ne peux pas "coller" des post-it ça et là sur l'écran ou les ré-arranger comme ça se fait sur Android avec Google Keep).


----------



## lome_bbrr (7 Octobre 2016)

ibabar a dit:


> Depuis quand il y a des apps sous Windows Phone!?


mdr
c'est tristement vrai. J'aurais tellement aimé voir un 3ème concurrent sérieux pour booster la concurrence et les nouveautés. J'étais super emballé à la sortie de WP, mais hélàs ..

@Aski pour les post-il tu pourras trouver une solution j'imagine. il y a pas mal de choses à faire sur iOS! Il te faudra le temps pour tout découvrir. Et si tu n'es pas sûr de ton choix tu as 30 jours pour retourner un article si tu commandes sur A M A Z O N.
tu ne risques rien (sauf faire tomber le tél accidentellement, ça arrive  )


----------

